# What language is this?



## tagalogstudent

Please note that I am not asking for a translation.  I know that this is not a translation service.  I merely want to know what language this is, so I can translate it myself, using a computer.

I saw this conversation on Facebook, and it looks like Tagalog, but I can't translate it, using my regular Tagalog-to-English translation device.  Can someone tell me what language they are speaking?

To protect their anonymity, I will use numerical designations, in place of their actual names.



			
				facebook said:
			
		

> 1.  hyahahalgie hahaha wafa man sya dha!!
> 2.  Tamah!.....
> 1.  hahaha aii.. desagree nlng ko uii..
> d man xa  wafa von buh
> 2.  ewwww, feeler pod kah dah...
> Grrrrrr,,, baut  boang!hahahahahaha/....
> 1.  mew sakto pod bya ko



What language is that?  Thanks


----------



## 082486

i think it's visayan but with a mix of gay lingo...
im not so sure what specific dialect though


----------



## xtech

I guess he/she was referring to a pic posted on facebook. means she's pretty. wafa = from guwapa in cebuano dialect means pretty. dha is diha means there.

yeah mixed with gay lingo.


----------



## 082486

I thought about that too, they're like arguing if someone is pretty or not...lol... ♥ ♥ ♥


----------

